# What to feed my pregnant bitch?



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

What is the best food to feed my pregnant bitch? I have her on Lamb and Rice puppy food, no corn. She is allergic to corn filler anyways, her coat gets real thin and her skin rashes up. I also giver her a pouch of wet food a day, small pouch for small dogs. I heard that Cottage cheese is good a couple times a week and Turkey burger meat. I've seen turkey in a can (like Tuna), tasted it and it's pretty good, would that be ok? Does anyone know how much would be good and what else I could feed her? I have vitamins but she doesn't like them unless the cats want to eat them! Thanks for any help.


----------



## bulldognchi (May 15, 2005)

*Feeding a pregnant bitch*

I've never bred Chis. My little girl is too small for me to risk breeding. However, I did breed Bulldogs. I'm assuming the same would be true... You need to have them on a high quality puppy food (which it sounds like you do). I would make sure she eats whenever she wants. Use scrambled eggs, boil a chicken and pick the meat off. Whatever you can add to her puppy kibble to get her to eat it. I would stay away from cottage cheese or canned food. You want to keep her sodium intact down. Also, the vitamins are very important. She should be taking folic acid daily. Ask your vet what the dosage would be for her weight. Folic acid helps prevent birth defects. She should be fully vaccinated too.

Good luck!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

Folic Acid, got it! I will go today and see about it. I put abouta tablespoon of cheese a day to get her to eat some of herNutro Puppy food. She likes the adult stuff better. I'll try to sneak her vitamins a lot harder! If anything else comes to mind let me know, thank you, Alisha


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Have you asked your vet these questions? I consult my vet before a litter during and after


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

and you already bred her once before right?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yes she did :roll: so what did you feed her then ? try going to see your vet and getting this sort of advice before you plan to breed :wave:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

Alls they keep telling me is puppy food and cottage cheese, maybe because I'm in the south. I found out about Folic Acid on this site, thanks!! Her pups turned out great the first time butI was wondering if there was more I could give her. I just started her on Nutri-Stat by Tomlyn and this has 0.19MG of Folic Acid per serving, I giver her some about twice a day now, she doesn't like it alone... the lady said it's like sugar or molases. How she knows this?? I don't know! haha


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I have heard that cottage cheese is not that good for pregnant bitches


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ozzysmom said:


> I have heard that cottage cheese is not that good for pregnant bitches


i've read cottage cheese was ok to feed, but not the best and i've heard not to feed it at all, conflicting advice on the internet.... i'm studying all i can about breeding now cause i hope to breed african boerboels someday...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

i thought Id read it somewhere too


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes I've heard it was too salty. What can you tell me would be a good mixer? I was told half a boiled egg is good. Heard anything on that?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

here's the dork coming out of me:

let me get my notebook and see what i can find on feeding.......

(like i said i have been taking notes cause i hope to breed someday)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

do you have the "book of the bitch" its a great book and answers all these sort of questions


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ozzysmom said:


> do you have the "book of the bitch" its a great book and answers all these sort of questions


lol my ex called my diary that :?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

I saw a good book at the pet store but it was raining really hard, we got stuck in the store and I forgot my purse, we waited it out. We were in there so long I forgot to go back in for the book, the lady was really nice, she wanted to know all about Pookie and my chickens! haha I will go back today, I think that was the book. Does it have a golden retriever or lab bitch and some puppies walking away in front of her?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

all i could find in my book is to feed "high performance highly digestable growth diets" and about vitamins and such, nothing about extra's added in....

it's in there but i don't feel like searching right now. i'm tryin to pluck my eyebrows and chiwi is trying to eat my pages..... she ran off with my breed standard list..... i'm an unorganized dork.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i looked and that is the book


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

I have Pookie on Nutro Lamb and Rice puppy food, made with rice grains and not corn. Great for digestion. It's got ascorbic acid but not folic acid in it. Wait I just looked at the bag, I thought I threw it out! It does have Folic acid!! woohoo Now the problem is that she won't eat it unless there's nothing else to eat. I also give her a small pouch (size of a small can) of wet dog food, lamb and rice. I only feed one of those pouches at night, do you think she will start eating the dry dog food that is left out all the time when she is farther along? I am going to try the boiled egg theory right now and see if she's eat the dry dog food if it's mixed, some warm water too, this is wat I actually start the pups on. She is sooo spoiled! I just bought her a car seat, she like sto sit on my lap but this will help her see out the window without using my breasts as a booster/step!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ak_crazygirl907 said:


> I have Pookie on Nutro Lamb and Rice puppy food, made with rice grains and not corn. Great for digestion. It's got ascorbic acid but not folic acid in it. Wait I just looked at the bag, I thought I threw it out! It does have Folic acid!! woohoo Now the problem is that she won't eat it unless there's nothing else to eat. I also give her a small pouch (size of a small can) of wet dog food, lamb and rice. I only feed one of those pouches at night, do you think she will start eating the dry dog food that is left out all the time when she is farther along? I am going to try the boiled egg theory right now and see if she's eat the dry dog food if it's mixed, some warm water too, this is wat I actually start the pups on. She is sooo spoiled! I just bought her a car seat, she like sto sit on my lap but this will help her see out the window without using my breasts as a booster/step!


actually i read that their appetite tends to decrease when they ae farther along... but my studies are on much much larger dogs so not sure if it all holds true.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

:wave: I havew read that when they are close they will go off their food and their temp will increase


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

after these eggs are done boiling I will try to feed her and go get that book.... I made some eggs for me too!! haha I was just flipping thru that book and it showed very detailed pics of the fetus's and what exactly was going on at what stage.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

The egg worked! At first she spit out the dry dog food and just licked up the boiled egg peices but after a min she just ate it all up! Thanks Jailer!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ak_crazygirl907 said:


> Thanks Jailer!!


 hmm did Jailer post in here? I dont see it :?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

No she told me in a PM, sorry I got that mixed up! I just bought that book though, I cannot wait to read i tonight, skipped thru a couple of sections already.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I suggest you read them properly and not skip through them :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah you never know you might learn soemthing new even if you read a section you think you got "covered"


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

No I skiped thru a couple of chapters because I was lookign at the book in a store, I just bough the book was going to read is tonight.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

luvmypuppet said:


> ozzysmom said:
> 
> 
> > do you have the "book of the bitch" its a great book and answers all these sort of questions
> ...


Too funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

